# Vic Grand Final Brew Day And Bonfire



## Leigh (23/8/10)

As promised, have settled on a date so here it is:

*The Grand Final Brew Day and Bonfire :drinks: *

Meet your fellow AHB'ers without the pressure of a major swap.

*Date

*Saturday 25 September

*Location
*
My place in Upper Beaconsfield (in the South of the Dandenongs)
Address will be PM'ed. 

*The Game
*
I will have a projector and screen up to catch all of the action of the 2010 Grand Final. 

*Transport
*
You'll have to drive, or catch a lift with somebody...the nearest stations are Berwick/Beaconsfield that are 10-15 minutes by car

*Attendance

*All are welcome, just whack your name on the list...

1. Leigh
2.
3.
4.


*Food*

Spit roast (Leigh)

*Drink
*
Bring the amount of beer that you plan to drink on the day. Then triple it. Then pack another case, in reserve. 

For kegs BYO bin/ice/pluto/bronco gun/tap
*
Firewood* 

I'll provide enough wood to keep a sizeable fire going into the wee hours

*Weather
*
Have a big shed and a carport that will keep us dry should it rain, but bring warm clothes as it can get mighty cold in the hills!

*Brew
*
Happy for others to run my system, or I'll run it myself. Alternatively, bring your own system if you like...


*Equipment
*
Who's got equipment they can bring to help on the day
- Leigh - Double batch HERMS system.

*Accomodation*

With 5 acres including a sizeable shed, there is plenty of space to crash the night, just need to bring your sleeping bag etc


*BYO Chair*


And of course, leave any attitude at home :beerbang: 

If others want to organise slant/rhizome/beer swaps on the day or set up a wiki, happy for them to happen :drinks:


----------



## Fourstar (23/8/10)

bummer on the date.

I'd come although i have my own GF celebrations consisting of excessive pints at James Squires watching the footy, an expensive and decent steak, gambling, cigars and spearmint rhino to cap it off! :beerbang: 

Hope the lads have a great time! :chug:


----------



## WarmBeer (23/8/10)

Fourstar said:


> ...excessive pints at James Squires watching the footy, an expensive and decent steak, gambling, cigars and spearmint rhino to cap it off! :beerbang:
> 
> Hope the lads have a great time! :chug:


You win.


----------



## Fourstar (23/8/10)

WarmBeer said:


> You win.




A day ive been doing with the boys since the 2005 sydney v west coast match. We call it 'high rollers day'. Been a whole lotta fun. last year 300$ escaped my wallet and 200 bucks down from the year before. Hopefully i have a quiet one this year! I cannot afford a big one!


----------



## bum (23/8/10)

Fourstar said:


> I'd come although i have my own GF celebrations consisting of...spearmint rhino to cap it off! :beerbang:



What an understanding GF you have, Fourstar! Something worth celebrating.

Had been keeping my eye open for your announcement since it was vaguely mentioned a little while back, Leigh, but yeah, it's a bad timing for me too. Looks like a great time will be had though. Have fun everyone!


----------



## WarmBeer (23/8/10)

bum said:


> ...Looks like a great time will be had though...


What do you mean "a great time"? It's currently looking to be just Leigh, a big screen projector, a double-batch HERMS system, and a spit roast.

Scratch that, doesn't sound too bad a way to spend a Saturday after all...


----------



## Fourstar (23/8/10)

bum said:


> What an understanding GF you have, Fourstar! Something worth celebrating.



Yep, she's completly understanding!  or should that be :beerbang: 

Im a lucky man!



WarmBeer said:


> It's currently looking to be just Leigh, a big screen projector, a double-batch HERMS system,* and a spit roast.*
> Scratch that, doesn't sound too bad a way to spend a Saturday after all...



I think you mean there is atleast THREE people attending at this stage


----------



## Siborg (23/8/10)

Leigh said:


> As promised, have settled on a date so here it is:
> 
> *The Grand Final Brew Day and Bonfire :drinks: *
> 
> ...


----------



## Leigh (23/8/10)

'tis a shame you won't be able to make it 4* and bum.


----------



## manticle (23/8/10)

*The Grand Final Brew Day and Bonfire :drinks: *

Meet your fellow AHB'ers without the pressure of a major swap.

*Date

*Saturday 25 September

*Location
*
My place in Upper Beaconsfield (in the South of the Dandenongs)
Address will be PM'ed. 

*The Game
*
I will have a projector and screen up to catch all of the action of the 2010 Grand Final. 

*Transport
*
You'll have to drive, or catch a lift with somebody...the nearest stations are Berwick/Beaconsfield that are 10-15 minutes by car

*Attendance

*All are welcome, just whack your name on the list...

1. Leigh
2. Siborg
3. Manticle (real tentative at this stage - depends on uni load and rehearsals for gig in October) If I do I'll bring food or something.
4.


*Food*

Spit roast (Leigh)

*Drink
*
Bring the amount of beer that you plan to drink on the day. Then triple it. Then pack another case, in reserve. 

For kegs BYO bin/ice/pluto/bronco gun/tap
*
Firewood* 

I'll provide enough wood to keep a sizeable fire going into the wee hours

*Weather
*
Have a big shed and a carport that will keep us dry should it rain, but bring warm clothes as it can get mighty cold in the hills!

*Brew
*
Happy for others to run my system, or I'll run it myself. Alternatively, bring your own system if you like...


*Equipment
*
Who's got equipment they can bring to help on the day
- Leigh - Double batch HERMS system.

*Accomodation*

With 5 acres including a sizeable shed, there is plenty of space to crash the night, just need to bring your sleeping bag etc


*BYO Chair*


And of course, leave any attitude at home :beerbang: 

If others want to organise slant/rhizome/beer swaps on the day or set up a wiki, happy for them to happen :drinks:


----------



## zebba (24/8/10)

This is merely an "expression of interest". Got a few plans up in the air at the moment that look like they are going to come to nothing, so if that's the case, and the wife doesn't mind, would be a goer.


----------



## Leigh (24/8/10)

I assume that was a yes then Brett?


1. Leigh
2. Siborg
3. Manticle (real tentative at this stage - depends on uni load and rehearsals for gig in October) If I do I'll bring food or something.
4. Warmbeer
5. Zebba (tentative)
6. David (a K&K mate...let's see if we can swing him to the dark side)
7. 
8.


----------



## chris.taylor.98 (24/8/10)

1. Leigh
2. Siborg
3. Manticle (real tentative at this stage - depends on uni load and rehearsals for gig in October) If I do I'll bring food or something.
4. Warmbeer
5. Zebba (tentative)
6. David (a K&K mate...let's see if we can swing him to the dark side)
7. Chris Taylor (should be there for a couple of hours)
8.


----------



## Siborg (24/8/10)

Leigh, I can bring my boil pot and a couple of elements if you want/need a 50L HLT, or I can bring my whole rig and we can brew on that as well. Its a _very_ basic 3 vessel, gravity fed system, but it gets the job done.


----------



## mxd (24/8/10)

damn, GF day is the anniversary from when I met my wife, so being a bit of a romantic I try to re-incanate the day every year. 

1) head off the cricketers arms at 11am,
2) mates leave me to goto game around 2 pm
3) head upto royal oak to watch the "game"
4) meet up with mates after game
5) get home rolling drunk and try and get lucky 

have a great day.


----------



## haysie (25/8/10)

i`ll be in thx Leigh.


----------



## Leigh (26/8/10)

Well add ya name to the list! Missed you last night at Melb Brewers 

1. Leigh
2. Siborg
3. Manticle (real tentative at this stage - depends on uni load and rehearsals for gig in October) If I do I'll bring food or something.
4. Warmbeer
5. Zebba (tentative)
6. David (a K&K mate...let's see if we can swing him to the dark side)
7. Chris Taylor (should be there for a couple of hours)
8. Haysie
9.
10.


----------



## Leigh (6/9/10)

Lets get this thread moving...

Only 3 weeks away now, I get it at 6 staying on...for catering purposes, can I get confiormation...Going to put a leg of lamb and maybe a leg of pork on the spit, but will depend on numbers.

I'm going to brew either an Alt or an Irish Red...happy to brew a double batch if somebody wants to take a cube.

Anybody bringing their own system?

happy to talk ideas tonight at the Fox


----------



## Siborg (6/9/10)

Happy to bring part or all of my system. Don't have stands or anything though. And I may need to borrow someones burner

Will have a chat tonight at the Fox


----------



## haysie (19/9/10)

Hows this all progressing Leigh? Now we have the teams sorted *sigh*.

I will make it (just maybe a little late) I can bring a keg of a pseudo english brown or I can bottle up some others and bring them. Do I need to bring any nums nums or all sorted?
Who`s still in?


----------



## manticle (19/9/10)

Unfortunately out. Too much on these next two months. Have a good day and do it again some time after November.


----------



## Leigh (20/9/10)

Even if it's just me, I'll be brewing, burning and watching the footy 

The numbers as they stand at the moment...

1. Leigh
2. Siborg 
3. David 
4. Chris Taylor 
5. Haysie

And about 4 other mates who want to see how to make beer from grain...

I'm taking care of the lamb on the spit, rolls, potato salad, and a green salad. Happy for others to bring nibblies/salads etc. At this stage about 10-12 people.

As of last night, I have 4 kegs drinking, and will turn up the pressure on the Aussie Lager to get that one carbed up and drinking as well.

Shame about the teams that made it through...I'll be going for the one with the splash of red on their jersey.

Listening to the radio this morning, it would appear the gods have blessed us with a beautiful 20 degree day, although I suggest bringing a warm jumper/top as it gets mighty cold in the hills once the sun disappears.


----------



## Leigh (22/9/10)

Bonfire all ready to go...just add match


----------



## Siborg (22/9/10)

Leigh said:


> Bonfire all ready to go...just add match



NICE!

Where abouts are we brewing?


----------



## Leigh (22/9/10)

Now that I don't have somebody telling me I have to brew in the shed, I brew on the back porch, where I can watch the hops growing beside me :beer:

Will also have the carport to brew in too 

Oh the joys of a bachelor pad :kooi:


----------



## Newbiebrewer (22/9/10)

Leigh said:


> Bonfire all ready to go...just add match



Planning on sacrificing the other team's mascot?


----------



## Siborg (22/9/10)

Leigh said:


> Now that I don't have somebody telling me I have to brew in the shed, I brew on the back porch, where I can watch the hops growing beside me :beer:
> 
> Will also have the carport to brew in too
> 
> Oh the joys of a bachelor pad :kooi:




Ah cool, so we should have a nice solid base for me to set my brew stand made of crates on!


----------



## Leigh (22/9/10)

Siborg said:


> Ah cool, so we should have a nice solid base for me to set my brew stand made of crates on!



Both are concrete


----------



## Leigh (22/9/10)

Hughezy said:


> Planning on sacrificing the other team's mascot?



Well, ALL options are always open lmao


----------



## Duff (22/9/10)

Leigh said:


> Bonfire all ready to go...just add match



Reminds me of when we were living in Fiji during Diwali, or the Indian festival of light.

Those who could not afford fireworks, would have a bonfire like what you have ready, and further still, those who did not organise a bonfire would simply set fire to the trees :lol:


----------



## sandjeep457 (22/9/10)

"Shame about the teams that made it through...I'll be going for the one with the splash of red on their jersey."

umm clearly an out of towner. 

In Melbourne a Jersey is a type of cow - we have football jumpers and guernsey's - its been that way for the last 100 years.

But there aren't many true Aussies left any more.


----------



## manticle (22/9/10)

Only artificial Aussies.


----------



## brettprevans (22/9/10)

Only pies supporters will be supporting the pies. Every other Victorian will support St kilda as the pies are un-fking-bearable. 

Hopefully c u boys saturday


----------



## Wolfy (22/9/10)

Leigh said:


> The numbers as they stand at the moment...
> 
> 1. Leigh
> 2. Siborg
> ...


You can add my name to the list if it's not too late, SWMBO even offered to provide transport.
I can bring dessert ... if cheese cake and kulfa are not too weird?


----------



## haysie (22/9/10)

Wolfy said:


> You can add my name to the list if it's not too late,



Now the cream rises to the top!


----------



## Leigh (22/9/10)

No drama there at all Wolfy, your wife is more than welcome to stay as well.


----------



## Wolfy (22/9/10)

I'd need to be on speaking terms with my ex-wife in order to invite her. 
But SWMBO has girl-stuff (hair dressing and sing-star) to do.

I was thinking planning to visit Crown Concepts on Friday, if anyone wanted me to pickup some cheap HB plastic stuff for them, let me know.


----------



## bum (22/9/10)

Wolfy said:


> But SWMBO has girl-stuff (...[snip]...sing-star) to do.


Dude! Party foul right there. SingStar is hilarious.


----------



## Leigh (22/9/10)

Oops :unsure: Thanks for the correction Wolfy.


----------



## Wolfy (23/9/10)

bum said:


> Dude! Party foul right there. SingStar is hilarious.


Everyone I know says they'd only play it when they are drunk .... maybe I should have her bring it over a an hour or few before its time to go home.


----------



## Leigh (24/9/10)

All coming together nicely from this end...

Talking to Siborg last night, we think we've worked out the timing for doing two brews with available equipment. Could be a good laugh if we don't get it quite right :beer:

And above all, don't forget to pack your banjo!


----------



## Siborg (24/9/10)

Leigh said:


> All coming together nicely from this end...
> 
> Talking to Siborg last night, we think we've worked out the timing for doing two brews with available equipment. Could be a good laugh if we don't get it quite right :beer:
> 
> And above all, don't forget to pack your banjo!


I'll bring my accoustic guitar, if that suits?

Still can't decide what I should brew. Need keg fillers, so I'm thinking stock aussie lager (97% base, 3% carapils, all POR) or Dr Smurto's golden ale, without the harsh amarillo bitterness from not taking into account no-chilling.

Or I could do another single hop APA. Did one last time that was nice - 87%Base, 3% Baird Med Crystal, 10% wheat, all cascade. Was nice, could have maybe done with a tad more crystal, so I may up that by 2-3% and I have a shitload of american hops from US Hops Direct. Might even mix them up a bit. The three C's? Chinook, Centenial, Cascade? Any one have any suggestions???


----------



## Leigh (24/9/10)

I put down a lager 4 weeks ago, now lagering away in the fridge ready for summer drinking 

Might be a good idea to put that one down so it's ready for the warm weather :beer:


----------



## Siborg (24/9/10)

Leigh said:


> I put down a lager 4 weeks ago, now lagering away in the fridge ready for summer drinking
> 
> Might be a good idea to put that one down so it's ready for the warm weather :beer:


Good thinking 99


----------



## The_Duck (24/9/10)

Wolfy said:


> I'd need to be on speaking terms with my ex-wife in order to invite her.
> But SWMBO has girl-stuff (hair dressing and sing-star) to do.
> 
> I was thinking planning to visit Crown Concepts on Friday, if anyone wanted me to pickup some cheap HB plastic stuff for them, let me know.



Hi Wolfy,

Probably to late now but I was after a few of their 25 litre cubes.

I just called them and they said they close in a few mins :huh: 

If by chance you get this message, I'd like 4x25L cubes. I can xfer $ to your account if you PM me the details.


Duck


----------



## Wolfy (24/9/10)

The_Duck said:


> Probably to late now but I was after a few of their 25 litre cubes.
> 
> I just called them and they said they close in a few mins :huh:
> 
> If by chance you get this message, I'd like 4x25L cubes. I can xfer $ to your account if you PM me the details.


LOL, I was there just before he closed the doors and waiting to pay when someone called on the 'phone and they guy walked down to look at his pile of cubes - I guess it was you calling. 
If we had of known, I could have picked up some for you, but he didn't have any of the larger cubes in stock, just the smaller 20L ones anyway.


----------



## Back Yard Brewer (24/9/10)

Siborg said:


> I'll bring my accoustic guitar, if that suits?
> 
> Still can't decide what I should brew. Need keg fillers, so I'm thinking stock aussie lager (97% base, 3% carapils, all POR) or Dr Smurto's golden ale, without the harsh amarillo bitterness from not taking into account no-chilling.
> 
> Or I could do another single hop APA. Did one last time that was nice - 87%Base, 3% Baird Med Crystal, 10% wheat, all cascade. Was nice, could have maybe done with a tad more crystal, so I may up that by 2-3% and I have a shitload of american hops from US Hops Direct. Might even mix them up a bit. The three C's? Chinook, Centenial, Cascade? Any one have any suggestions???



Batch Size: 60.00 L 
Boil Size: 80.11 L
Estimated OG: 1.056 SG
Estimated Color: 17.3 EBC
Estimated IBU: 36.2 IBU
Brewhouse Efficiency: 75.00 %
Boil Time: 60 Minutes

Ingredients:
------------
Amount Item Type % or IBU 
12.00 kg Joe White Ale (5.9 EBC) Grain 83.95 % 
0.84 kg Bairds Amber Malt (Victory) (45.3 EBC) Grain 5.87 % 
0.84 kg  Munich I (Weyermann) (14.0 EBC) Grain 5.87 % 
0.57 kg Wheat Malt, Malt Craft (Joe White) (3.5 EBGrain 3.97 % 
0.05 kg Bairds Roast Barley (1300.0 EBC) Grain 0.35 % 
48.00 gm Columbus [14.50 %] (60 min) Hops 27.6 IBU 
46.00 gm Cascade 2009 Crop [5.40 %] (10 min) Hops 3.6 IBU 
41.00 gm Centennial 7/11/09 [8.70 %] (10 min) Hops 5.1 IBU 
37.00 gm Cascade 2009 Crop [5.40 %] (0 min) Hops - 
37.00 gm Centennial 7/11/09 [8.70 %] (0 min) Hops - 
23.00 gm Columbus [14.50 %] (0 min) Hops - 
3 Pkgs American Ale (Wyeast Labs #1056) Yeast-Ale 

SABSOSA 2010 scored 31.50 Not the best of scores. Have not received judges comments as yet but the above is something you could work with.

:icon_cheers: BYB


----------



## haysie (24/9/10)

My work schedule tells me I am very little chance of making the opening bounce. What time is everyone kicking off?

Leigh, if I am pushed for time and drive up the hill can I leave my car somewhere overnight for p/up the next day?


----------



## Leigh (24/9/10)

haysie said:


> My work schedule tells me I am very little chance of making the opening bounce. What time is everyone kicking off?
> 
> Leigh, if I am pushed for time and drive up the hill can I leave my car somewhere overnight for p/up the next day?



Sure can mate. Plenty of parking space.


----------



## haysie (26/9/10)

Super day! Good beers, food and conversation. Not a bad game of footy either.
Thanks to Leigh & Mikayla :icon_cheers:


----------



## amiddler (26/9/10)

Are you going to have another brew day next week because of the draw?


----------



## mxd (26/9/10)

don't forget to add some photo's


----------



## Siborg (26/9/10)

Cousin Lenny did his family proud!


----------



## Leigh (26/9/10)

Thanks to all for a great day! Good beer brewed, good food eaten and of course great people to have a yak!

Looking forward to the case swap in a few weeks at Chris'

Some pics:

Siborg just finished mashing in:






My 2-tier herms rig in recirc mode:





The footy. Glad the Woods didn't win 





The boil:










...and the fire...





The only casualty, a power lead that decided to go pop with too many devices plugged in lol


----------



## Leigh (26/9/10)

Drew said:


> Are you going to have another brew day next week because of the draw?



If that'll guarantee collingwood loses, then I'd be up for it again...but unfortunately already have other plans...


----------



## Wolfy (26/9/10)

Leigh said:


> If that'll guarantee collingwood loses, then I'd be up for it again...but unfortunately already have other plans...


Hopefully St Kilda have other plans too ... to win this time!
Thanks for the good food/beer/company and enjoyable day.


----------



## Siborg (27/9/10)

Was a good day, indeed. Cheers to Leigh and mikayla for putting us up for the day/evening. I'm in negotiations with my fam to try and organise something at mine


----------



## chris.taylor.98 (27/9/10)

Great time had by all. Great beers, good company, even the GF was midly interesting.

Just disappointed that noone was able to get Haysie fired in the manner that we are accustomed too 

Hope you have not set the benchmark too high for the case swap

Cheers Leigh


----------



## haysie (28/9/10)

Chris Taylor said:


> Great time had by all. Great beers, good company, even the GF was midly interesting.
> 
> Just disappointed that noone was able to get Haysie fired in the manner that we are accustomed too



Some people are soo hard to please hey Tails :lol: . That game is now worth one tallie a hole! One tallie per par3 closest to pin and one tallie for longest drive.
:chug:


----------



## chris.taylor.98 (28/9/10)

haysie said:


> Some people are soo hard to please hey Tails :lol: . That game is now worth one tallie a hole! One tallie per par3 closest to pin and one tallie for longest drive.
> :chug:




Well I still have a few left over from the case swap ... so guess it will be a 4 hole round then.


----------



## Wolfy (30/9/10)

Chris Taylor said:


> Well I still have a few left over from the case swap ... so guess it will be a 4 hole round then. party.gif


In that case, make sure you give him mine ... that will get him fired up. 


haysie said:


> Thanks to Leigh & Mikayla :icon_cheers:


But it seems that Mikayla was not the only one who didn't mind my weird-ass beer.


----------



## Siborg (30/9/10)

Wolfy said:


> In that case, make sure you give him mine ... that will get him fired up.
> 
> But it seems that Mikayla was not the only one who didn't mind my weird-ass beer.


Hey wolfy, I've still got yours (case swap) sitting in my fridge. Might have to give it a go tonight.


----------



## manticle (30/9/10)

Wolfy said:


> In that case, make sure you give him mine ... that will get him fired up.
> 
> But it seems that Mikayla was not the only one who didn't mind my weird-ass beer.



There were a few positive comments in the tasting thread - me included. Also Sappas mentioned to me that he was very impressed (one of his so far favourites) but he's been too busy to post much here lately.


----------



## Wolfy (30/9/10)

manticle said:


> There were a few positive comments in the tasting thread - me included.


Yep, I know ... comments were mostly an in-joke, the beer was a new one.


----------



## manticle (30/9/10)

My in jokes are more exclusive than yours anyway.


----------



## Wolfy (30/9/10)

manticle said:


> My in jokes are more exclusive than yours anyway.


This one is not exclusive at all, but it still made my day: http://www.anhc.com.au/home/index.php?opti...s&Itemid=61


----------



## brendo (30/9/10)

Wolfy said:


> This one is not exclusive at all, but it still made my day: http://www.anhc.com.au/home/index.php?opti...s&Itemid=61



Excellent summary of Torg!!

Top work on the second place mate - very tidy!!


----------



## manticle (30/9/10)

Is Torg LRB on the forum? LRB (whose name is Torgeir and who is Norwegian) dropped some beer off to me in exchange for some coopers longnecks. One of those was a leatherwood honey ale.

Both the beers he dropped to me (strong old ale and leatherwood honey ale) were very tasty.


----------



## brendo (30/9/10)

manticle said:


> Is Torg LRB on the forum? LRB (whose name is Torgeir and who is Norwegian) dropped some beer off to me in exchange for some coopers longnecks. One of those was a leatherwood honey ale.
> 
> Both the beers he dropped to me (strong old ale and leatherwood honey ale) were very tasty.



Little rat bastard - that's the one!!


----------



## manticle (30/9/10)

I remember him being quite unsure about his beers and I remember enjoying them muchly. No moustache (and really who needs one?)


----------



## haysie (1/10/10)

Nice work Wolfy! Congratulations..


----------



## DU99 (1/10/10)

Well Done..Wolfy :beer:


----------



## brettprevans (1/10/10)

good work wolfy

BConnery does (or at least used to do) a leatherwood honey ale also which was reportably very tasty.

edit:
god im a horder. from his notes, it was an extract but easily changable into an AG and sub some aussie ingredients in
2kg Light DME. 500g Leatherwood honey. 180g Crystal 60L 170g Chocolate Malt. 100g Dark Brown Sugar. 30g Northern Brewer hops. 25g Perle Hops. 20g Target hops Safale US56 yeast. OG1044 FG1008
Yeast starter with 2tsp DME. Steep grains for 30 mins. Sparge with water into brewpot. 30g Northern [email protected] Sugar, DME, 100g [email protected] 25g Perle hops @5. 20g Target hops, 400g [email protected] Added some chilled and some room temp water to make up to 20L.

anyways back OT.


----------



## Wolfy (1/10/10)

haysie said:


> Nice work Wolfy! Congratulations..


Thanks, I'm happy, no champion of show or anything, but a Co2 bottle means I now _have _to get a reg and all else that is needed. 
(SWMBO might even understand).


----------



## brendo (1/10/10)

Wolfy said:


> Thanks, I'm happy, no champion of show or anything, but a Co2 bottle means I now _have _to get a reg and all else that is needed.
> (SWMBO might even understand).



welcome to the dark side of kegging h34r:


----------

